# Fifa 13 Steuerung PC



## Schumi777 (30. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Wie kann ich mit meinen XBOX Controller die Skill Games steuern ?? Fussballspiele kann ich damit spielen nur die Skill Games funktionieren nicht !! Weiß da einer von euch Rat ?? Kann weder mit dem Analog Stick steuern noch schießen usw. !! Oder geht das nur wie im Spiel unter Steuerungseinstellungen mit den Logitech Pads ???
Wäre nett wenn mir da einer helfen könnte , mach ja bestimmt Bock die Geschicklichkeitsübungen zu machen bei FIFA 13 .

Danke.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2012)

Tut sich da gar nix, oder gehen nur bestimmte Dinge nicht? Kann es sein, dass Du den Controller nicht als Haupt-Steuerungsgerät in den Optionen eingestellt hast, falls man das bei Fifa vlt. machen muss? schau doch mal, ob Du per Tastatur steuern kannst - wenn das geht, würde das für meine Theorie sprechen ^^


----------



## Schumi777 (30. September 2012)

Hallo Herbboy

Habe nur den XBOX  Wireless Contoller angeschlossen . Steht auch in der Systemsteuerung unter Gamecontroller .
Mit der Tastatur und mitt der Maus scheint es zu funktionieren !! Dasselbe Problem ist im Trainingsmodus . Geht ebenso nicht . Dagegen spielen Karriere bzw Online geht der Controller ohne Probleme . Außer bei der neuen Freistoßtechik , wo man die Variante wählen kann .Da bekomme ich im Spiel oben rechts verschiedene Buchstaben zu wählen gezeigt für die Tastatursteuerung , , aber nicht die von Controller und gehen auch nicht .
Naja vielleicht gibts ja irgentwann seitens EA einen Patch . 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2012)

Ich meinte, ob Du vlt im Optionsmenü den Controller richtig als "Hauptgerät" einstellen kannst - schau da mal nach. Vlt gibt es da ja so was.


----------

